# Railroad Alaska - Real Time Ride



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

A real time ride on Alaska railroad is on Destination America channel (873 or 113 on Philly area Comcast). It started this morning at 9:00 am and goes till 2:00 PM I think.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I watched it off and on, alternating with football. It was interesting at times, but wasn't much for holding your attention. The scenery was mostly mixed evergreen and deciduous forest, with some views of mountains. I did miss the beginning so didn't know where the origin was, and therefore didn't know what direction we were traveling. Also, the weather was low overcast, so things appeared pretty dull. I doubt I'd watch anything like it again unless they ran in a more scenic area.


----------

